# Diasbling Passenger Airbag?



## ragj195 (Apr 13, 2006)

HI

Does anyone know how to do this. Just got the car and in the manual it says call Mini Service. Can't be that hard can it?


----------



## markg96 (Dec 29, 2005)

No experience with the Mini, but I went through the process with my Miata. If the vehicle is not equipped with a disable switch, you need to send a written request to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (see web link):

http://www.nsc.org/partners/deact/nhtsa-qa.htm

If/when they approve, you need to take the approval letter to a qualified repair facility for the switch installation.

Good luck,
Mark


----------

